

Colorado Man Challenges Evidence Collected Secretly Through Surveillance Law - mattjaynes
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/01/29/268437919/colo-man-challenges-evidence-collected-secretly-through-surveillance-law

======
Oculus
Now it would be great if there was a certain court in Texas that votes in
favour of citizens for every Patriot/FISA Act court case, just like there is
one for patent trolls.

~~~
tzs
Defendants win the majority of patent cases in Texas.

~~~
akurtzhs
I think that is incorrect. Patent holders win almost 60% of patent cases in
East Texas, as opposed to the national average of just over 30%. Delaware is
almost as bad.

Patent trolls or NPEs win at a much higher there as well - 45% versus 20%.

( [http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/09/19...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/09/19/why-do-patent-trolls-love-east-texas-and-delaware-they-
win-more-there/) )

